# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Downhill am Gaisberg in Salzburg

## Fabs

hi leute, 

da der schnee nun teilweise wieder weg ist und die temperaturen auch gut genug sind wollte ich hier mal fragen ob irgendwer lust hätte am gaisberg downhilln zu gehen  :Smile: 

grüße,
fabs

----------


## Dropomat76

weiß jemand, wann Baubeginn des Single/Flow-Trails sein soll, der von der Stadt gebaut wird? In der SN hat es nach der Schneeschmelze geheißen! ...da sollte es dann bald mal soweit sein.

----------


## bubi

noch nix gehört..ich glaub auch das es noch 1-2 Jahre dauert...wenn mas uns ned selbst versauen...es entstehen wieder lauter neue (leider auch verdammt tolle) Trails mitten im Wald durchs Gebüsch :/

----------

